

Ask HN: What domain registrar should I switch to from Go Daddy? - kurtvarner

Just like everyone else, I want to protest Go Daddy by switching my domains. What are some of the most reputable registrars that you're switching to?
======
karlzt
<http://www.namecheap.com/>

------
bmelton
Namecheap is getting a lot of press for its EFF donations, but I've always
liked Name.com for its ease of use, clean interface and no-bullshit policies.

Note: I have not used namecheap. They're also against SOPA and are offering a
10% discount to transfers from GoDaddy using the coupon code "NODADDY" (not an
affiliate code).

